# Using Amazon Flex on your Resume



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I was thinking.  Unlike driving for Lyft/Uber, you could really use Amazon Flex on your resume.

One you have a schedule to meet after selecting your time blocks and have to show up early for your time block just like any normal job.
You work independently and have to deliver in a timely manner, within your time blocks.
Scanning and sorting packages getting them ready for delivery (Even though some of you just throw them in your car in no order).
Technology-via the app- along with scanning, gps, street navigation and trouble shooting problems. 
It show customer service because you have to interact with customers, Amazon employees, business and leasing offices.
Also if you didn't do this right Amazon Flex would deactivate your account
Work reference contacts from Amazon
Last if you ever got deactivate you can you can still use them, just say when asked that you wanted to work a more set schedule.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Better than Uber but still pretty lame. You dont have references really you are an IC. So no a blue vest is not going to vouch that you are good at delivering packages because they dont see you work.


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

I put the WH phone number for an apt and they did verify I did 20+ hrs a week $500+ I dont know what they did I just put Amazon The address and number they do have people on a list. But then again this is for "Income" verification I dunno


----------

